
Show HN: Alexa App for Self Affirmations - alburrito
I just launched my app on producthunt. Would love your feedback! https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;my-affirmations-2
======
jayyeh
Great little product! One thought - I think i could benefit from affirmations
but might feel weird asking for it always. Tying it to something i set for
myself most mornings like my wake-up alarm would be a nice little add-on and
start my day on the right foot.

keep going!

